
Danish FM admits to selling mass-surveillance technology to Saudi Arabia, UAE - bahjoite
https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/news/2017/8/21/danish-fm-admits-selling-mass-surveillance-technology-to-saudi-arabia
======
bahjoite
Link to June reporting on sales of "Evident":-

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-
east-40276568](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-40276568)

